# Did anyone get a letter from their bank about the Central Bank review?



## corktim (11 May 2016)

Has anyone received a letter from their lender advising them of thier inclusion in the central bank tracker review?


----------



## notabene (11 May 2016)

Yes I have but it is very general - says my case will be reviewed and their report is due at the end of September


----------



## corktim (12 May 2016)

If I recall correctly was yours as a result of ongoing issues? I'm wondering if blanket standard letters have gone out.


----------



## notabene (12 May 2016)

yes mine was specific  - no blanket one - from my own experience i'd say it could be awhile


----------



## Miakk (12 May 2016)

I wrote to Ulster Bank at the start of April requesting information as to the status of my case in the overall Central Bank review - not so much as an acknowledgement received back. As I am a former First Active customer, the Central Banks enforcement will now apply. I am in the process of drafting another letter....


----------



## corktim (12 May 2016)

Not surprised, they won't take any notice unless you write a complaint letter. Their customer service is beyond shocking.


----------



## Miakk (12 May 2016)

Agreed, they are just giving me more to complain about.


----------



## notabene (12 May 2016)

Keep at them, that is what I did over the last few months to get my response, also I found when I was specific as to when the reply was to be ( last one emailed on Monday, said I wanted letter in my hand, not an email saying a letter had been sent) by Friday at 5pm you have a better chance of them doing it...though still not a great one.


----------



## johnny1234 (25 Jun 2016)

Funny this being brought up at this time. I missed my tracker in 2008 by one single day but the Bank refused it on medical notes. Continued refusal. Might be best to assemble papers to file complaint with Ombudsman.


----------

